# General > Photography >  Photo Thread Game

## Deemac

Hi all,
After seeing some of the images on the Photos for a Mid-life crisis thread, I thought about starting a photo game!! (sorry no prizes).

Post an image that somehow connects to the image before!! (no image/post jumping allowed) It can be any sort of connection you like (colour, shape, location, texture, mood or personal thought etc.) An explanation would also be useful on why you chose that image.

I'll start (well someone needs to, don't they!!!!) 

*- Any takers?*

Here is an image of a propellor at Lybster Harbour.

----------


## North Light

8 red buoys hanging on a rail. 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2760647520/

A marine link.

----------


## psyberyeti

this is a fun game

----------


## psyberyeti

> this is a fun game


I was too slow ::

----------


## wifie

Boats and buoys float about on the sea!  OK boring link but it is a new game! (Good one Deemac!)  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

SEA crashing over the wall



Great idea Deemac!

----------


## North Light

After the Wave


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2846746206/

----------


## joxville

Stormy North Sea off Berwick

----------


## dan67



----------


## Raven

and one that is past its sell by date...

----------


## dan67



----------


## Deemac

Thanks for the response folks - the snowball is building . . . . .

Desperately trying to stear this away from the sea theme!! (I had imagined far more obtuse, less direct connections)

Anyway my old laptop (the connection is the desktop image!!)

----------


## joxville

A cat to chase your mouse!

----------


## lynne duncan

the cat reminded me to brush mine and the chewed brush is my cats way of telling me enough is enough

----------


## joxville

Wooden!

----------


## North Light

Continuing on the theme of wood.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2713724013/

Martina, I think I could find a few photographs of that creel.

----------


## astroman

Speckled *Wood*



Good idea Deemac.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Deemac

The church *Bell*

----------


## Raven

BOXES... as in coffins :-) inevitable, wasn`t it :-)))

----------


## tjc

> Thanks tjc, easy really - wide angle lens, live preview mode and guess work. The foreshore is at Crosskirk at a Camera Club outing (er, sorry the sky has been replaced!! as the weather was terrible that day).


Cheers Deemac.

Might try and get out the Crosskirk way sometime. As I say, looks quite good.

 :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

... caught a fish ...

----------


## psyberyeti

The rules is "Wear your hard hat"



or is it '_Laurel & Hardy work here'_

----------


## Raven

> The ruls is "Wear your hard hat"
> 
> 
> 
> or is it '_Laurel & Hardy work here'_


well, that would be... Dick & Doof  ::  (in German)

----------


## wifie

How about a hat that fits?

----------


## psyberyeti

... for the job.

----------


## North Light

Rubber Gloves



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2282147534/

----------


## psyberyeti

Nobbys yellow rubber boots

----------


## Deemac

*Yellow* Gorss bush

----------


## North Light

*Blue and Yellow (ish)*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2041032696/

----------


## Isis



----------


## nirofo

Post early for Christmas, not many of these left, or do you know better?

*Old George Reign Post Box.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## psyberyeti

... and the connection between the last two photos is ...

----------


## nirofo

Red sky Red Post Box!

----------


## psyberyeti

Ahh, I wondered if that was it, but I saw the sky as pink, which is another shade of red I suppose. Sorry for doubting you nirofo.




> Red sky Red Post Box!

----------


## Raven

Poles  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

totem *pole* (am I starting to see an obsession Raven?  :: )

----------


## Deemac

Wooden carving (Dunnet forrest)

----------


## Raven

The real deal...

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - Real *Lamb* with Rosemary





K

----------


## Isis

Sticking to pairs. Not suggesting these should be served up......

----------


## psyberyeti

Bettyhill helipad

----------


## Isis

Too late! I think.... that beach is pretty close to Bettyhill if I remember right.....

----------


## wifie

whirling blades to whirling children

----------


## psyberyeti

Hello Isis, Yup, just missed - damn this one-fingered-typing ::  

I can't quite work out which beach it is. 

Well the next photo by wifie is very clever because it continues the 'pair' theme, and possibly the 'whirling blade' theme. 




> Too late! I think.... that beach is pretty close to Bettyhill if I remember right.....

----------


## North Light

Athletics on a wall.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2575289667/

----------


## wifie

Cool reply Northlight - I like it!  :Grin:

----------


## Raven

Whoopsie, totally wrong reply in the wrong fred.... :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

Hah, age gets us all in the end ... ::  you wippersnapper 




> Whoopsie, totally wrong reply in the wrong fred.... :-))

----------


## psyberyeti



----------


## North Light

It's sort of white and round



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2539027137/

The golfer looked a bit suprised to find a balding photgrapher prostrate on the green.
I guess it's not quite the done thing in golfing circles.

----------


## psyberyeti

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/...a9abf3.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/...a9abf3.jpg?v=0

----------


## nirofo

*From Dounreay to Dounreay rainbow.*

*Rainbow over Dounreay.*


nirofo.

----------


## tjc

> Athletics on a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2575289667/



Been meaning to ask this for a few days now North Light...

If you don`t mind, what`s causing that shadow?

 :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Nice double rainbow nirofo...

 :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

> Been meaning to ask this for a few days now North Light...
> 
> If you don`t mind, what`s causing that shadow?


I'm fairly sure its a shadow of Northlight in action. Normally there would also be huge glare from the sun bouncing off his head . . . ;-))

----------


## tjc

I kinda thought it might be the man in action but wasn`t sure.

It`s a nice photo though...

 :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Cheeky b*********s.

There's far too much hair for it to be me, and Deemac is correct if it had been me running along the top of the harbour wall there would be the most horrendous lens flare from the sun bouncing off my polished bald bits!

No idea who the runner was, just a rare case of the right time and place!

----------


## tjc

> Cheeky b*********s.
> 
> There's far too much hair for it to be me, and Deemac is correct if it had been me running along the top of the harbour wall there would be the most horrendous lens flare from the sun bouncing off my polished bald bits!
> 
> No idea who the runner was, just a rare case of the right time and place!


Sorry North Light...

I forgot to put a "razz" smilie at the end of the "thought it might be you" bit...

 :Grin:

----------


## North Light

tjc,

No need to apologise, I am amused as they say.

----------


## Sporran

Wow, nirofo, I love your photo of Dounreay and the double rainbow! Beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

From rainbows to rainbow *colours*

----------


## North Light

From Rainbow Colours to Black and White (With a hint of Colour).



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3128759384/

----------


## Deemac

*Scottish* flag

----------


## psyberyeti

or, "B*****-Off, we're diving"

----------


## grumpyhippo

We're driving................

----------


## Deemac

Were *flying* . . . . .

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

They're flying.

----------


## North Light

They're lined up on the runway.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2297856281/

----------


## nirofo

*Take off.*

*Griffon Vultures in take off formation.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## North Light

Hover



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2634553834/

----------


## Kodiak

Connection *Hover*





K

----------


## North Light

"It's a lot less bover than a hover"

I know its not a Qualcast Lawn mower, but it is green and it does cut the grass (ish)!

----------


## nirofo

*The problem is what do you do with the grass once it's been cut?*



*nirofo.*

----------


## psyberyeti

... engine power delivered to the wheels via the axle and couplings ...


(I'm sure I've seen this before ... :: )

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,

I reckon you should get bonus points for managing to get this picture in again, in fact is this the photographic equivalent of "Mornington Crescent"?

Anyway, continuing an Agricultral theme,  the link being four wheel drive.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/2872398919/

----------


## Deemac

*Tractor* front

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *CASE*

----------


## psyberyeti

A stunning photo Deemac. 



> *Tractor* front

----------


## psyberyeti

... a case is too big. I'll just have a box please. ::

----------


## North Light

Road with White Lines



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3071104273/

----------


## daviddd

...somewhere in Northern Territory, Oz

----------


## psyberyeti

... but it's my territory!! leave some kitty kibbles out and close the door behind you when you leave. mmmmmuuuuhhhhaaarrrhhaarrrr." :: 


Currently listening to Corvus Corax - it's most excellent dudes!

----------


## Isis



----------


## daviddd

me waiting for food too.....behind camera!

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Waiting* for a BUS





K

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Bus Arriving* 80 Years Late

Bus Driver said, "Sorry we are a Bit Late but there was Snow on the road, but you should be used to this in Caithness by now"

----------


## psyberyeti

So the driver says "It'll be quicker by boat - I'll drop you off at the next sea Loch and you can catch a fast boat into Thurso (unless the river mouth is frozen that is).

----------


## daviddd

ferry across to Port MacQuarie NSW

----------


## Deemac

The Crowded *Harbour*

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank god, I don't think they got it.lol

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Anchor* Butter

----------


## psyberyeti

I spotted these two anchors hanging around Scrabster a couple of weeks ago. ::

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Blue Rope*





K

----------


## Isis



----------


## kas

*Triangular Flags*

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - Lighthouse *Flag*

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Faroese flag

----------


## cemmts

"Flag"

Less we forget

----------


## psyberyeti

Flag of my new home (well, nearly 5 years).


Taken in Dufftown on the way to Aberdeen in September 2008. ::

----------


## psyberyeti

My old home



Currently bending my ears to Corvus Corax (founded in 1989). :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A very old home.

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Home* for Horses





K

----------


## nirofo

*Going home.*

*3 Men in a boat.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## ett23

Or alternatively.... *dinner* anyone?

----------


## North Light

Food for many.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3153007067/

----------


## ett23

Following on from the salmon fillets....(no it's not a salmon I think it's a pollack!)

----------


## grumpyhippo

Frozen salmon........

----------


## ett23

This one's a bit more colourful - Cuckoo Wrasse

----------


## grumpyhippo

Young cuckoo.......

----------


## ett23

young octopus.... ::

----------


## grumpyhippo

An eight year old cat...... ie an octi-puss......... ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## ett23

Baby in pushchair

----------


## dragonfly

*Chair* in the corner

----------


## daviddd

several chairs at Salmon Gums Hotel, WA

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - Horizontal *BAR*





K

----------


## psyberyeti

[QUOTE]
 ::

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - 200 *ISO* Film





K

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A charity race in York 2007.........numbers 2&4 in this pic too.

----------


## ett23

Connection - boats/water (well kayak actually!)

----------


## psyberyeti

I wish I had a photo of a melting kayak with camping stove inside in icey water and snow. 

This would prove that you can't have your kayak and heat it. ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *White Water & Canoe*





K

----------


## psyberyeti

... in the night

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *White* Wine





L

----------


## psyberyeti

... conversion

----------


## psyberyeti

to another from long ago ...

----------


## nirofo

*Old Timer.*

*Old Austin Shooting Brake.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## 2little2late

> 


Now we can all put a face to the name.  ::   ::

----------


## psyberyeti

We were young then :: . Yes, even I was young once ... :Frown:

----------


## Kodiak

Connection - *Party* Hat

----------

